# Wiring Diagram Jack polarity



## Fr4nck (May 19, 2019)

Hello,

I'm building one of PedalPCB kit and I have bugs.... I try to find where.
To eliminate any possible errors, I'm asking to you "how do you know where the + and the - on the jacks if you don't buy the same ones?"

Thank you


----------



## Robert (May 19, 2019)

You can use a DMM to measure continuity.  The negative terminal connects to the center pin in the jack.

On this type the positive lead is the longer terminal.


----------



## Fr4nck (May 19, 2019)

oh thank you but it was about audio jack 
In and out jack are boxed, and we can't see witch part of the 6.35 Jack is connected with standards models


----------



## Robert (May 19, 2019)

Otherwise you can plug in a cable and measure between the lugs and the cable with a DMM.


----------

